# flat iron or hair straightner for sealing bags?



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, I have to return my heat sealer because it came form China and the Cord is NOT USA safe.
I am not about to take the chance.

Anyway, somewhere on my searches this morning someone said they seal their Mylar and Cello bags with a straightener/flat iron.

Anyone do that ?  Or tried?

Search didn't turn up anything for me on here.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't understand why the cord is not safe? Are you expecting a UL sticker or is there something else that concerns you? And why do you think a straight iron meant for hair is a safer way to seal a bag? I mean, I guess I can see why it might work in a pinch for a few bags, but a straight iron is not intended for sealing bags as a routine thing.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

It is a SOFT SOFT THIN cord. There is no way it would pass safety listing for the US and have heat power it is suppose to have.

I didn't say the hair iron is Safer, but the CORD IS safer as it is rated for US.

Look at the cord on your hair dryer, curling iron, shoot even my Box fan has a beefier cord.

I was just curious if anyone has used one?  I know people use their hair dryer instead of a heat gun.

And yes I was expecting a UL label even though it is made in China it should still have this label to be sold in USA I thought.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't have a clue what heat sealer you purchased, so I can't say anything about why the cord is not what you expected. And I don't know how many items you plan to seal. If you have an iron already, then there's no harm in trying it, but I certainly wouldn't go out and buy one specifically for sealing bags, especially if you plan to seal more than a few items here and there. Good sealers are not that expensive, nor hard to find. They will save you time and your temper in the long run.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought it on Amazon,cheap,  they all look the same and are made in China.  I don't want to buy another that has the same cord issue.  And I am thinking of buying  the 'big bar' hand sealer.. thinking 
Look at the cord that is on yours, does it look like other cords?   Not sure how much you spent on yours

I do have an iron, was just curious if others have used them.  I doubt I will go out and buy a new one unless it is $15 like the one I have... well it is my DD.

At some point I will be sealing a LOT.  But I am not there yet, nor an I sure what the best sealing procedure would be for me when that comes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XC76JVZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Yes, the vast majority of these sealers are made in China. But one very much like this example has been working steadily in my shop for around 10 years, and it's still working fine.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AHFMD7U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Yes that is the same one I have. Someone posted a pic of the cord and you can see it.
Also there is a pic of the hinge that is askew, mine is like that too. I am just not sure about the consistency of their practices.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2018)

"...Yes, that is the same one I have..."

Actually, no, it's a different listing with different ratings. The ratings on the one I shared are decidedly higher than the product in your link and there are no complaints about the cord being flimsy.

Or look at this one with even better ratings: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XVLKQZP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2018)

Like DeeAnna, my inexpensive heat sealer from China has been going for at least 7 yrs. In fact our very expensive one, which my daughter purchased, gave up about 3 yrs after use, I am sure hers was also made in China. A hair iron is not going to be adjustable for temperature and may either melt the bags or not seal the bags. Not all bags take the same heat setting. Actually I have 2 of the ebay sealers one large and one small they both have been working since I started. Yep your picture looks like mine. Like any manufacturing, manufacturers will make them under numerous names. I am not home to check the ratings on mine. This is the one we had that died after 3 yrs  https://www.papermart.com/standard-sealers/id=18855?SearchItemNumber=2930100T


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes different listings but same products really, yours is the FS-200, mine is FPS-200.  The inset listed on yours is the same one I got in mine.

Is yours listed UL ?  Could you post a picture of the cord?  I would buy that one if I knew the cord was correct.

I just want one that is Safe, if you know what I mean.  None of the ones I see on Amazon show the cord and even the one you got someone else got a Plastic one instead of a Metal one, plus other bad reviews.

BTW the Flat iron does work although I would have to play with it.
Still looking at the long big hand sealers but I can't spend $300 on this before I buy an Auto chicken door opener


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2018)

Mine is better part of 10 years old and I didn't buy it on Amazon.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

well there you have it, that is probably why it is a better one   Wish Amazon should stop selling crap. At least they take them back with no issue.
I just repackaged mine and they will pick it up tomorrow .

I may stop by Michael's or Joanne Fabrics and see if they sell heat sealers.

My DD iron does have a heat setting.


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 27, 2018)

I would get the Goplus. I have one too. Loving it.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought mine on aloe press for $12 AUD. It is 12 inches long and has been doing its thing for 2 years so far with no problem. I’ve never given the cord a second thought. It doesn’t use much power so maybe doesn’t need a huge power cord.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2018)

The one we purchased from Papermart carries the UL rating and is made in Taiwan. While it may have a heavier cord it did not last as long. I do a lot of sealing and my sealer made in China with A slightly thinner cord has lasted longer and the cord or plug never gets hot. I guarantee if it was a danger my son in law would have let me know since he is a high voltage electrician, and is very ocd about electricity. Has to be in his line of work.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't know anything about the sealer/cord situation. 
But yes, you can use a flat iron. If you're worried about melting the plastic and ruining your iron, you can layer parchment paper in between the plastic and plates. Just keep trying different heat settings until you like the results.
Until you find a really cool sealer, it will get you by


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks all.
cmzaha, that is good to know and that is how I was feeling about the cord.

I did return it due to the other issue of the hinge being off center, so it is defective.  i will purchase another soon just want to make sure it is safe that is all.  

Good to know the Iron will work for the time being, ty CraftyRedhead


----------

